# Errol railway station nr dundee



## Smellycat (Mar 27, 2009)

Errol Station lies on the Dundee to Perth route but lies derelict after being abandoned a few years ago. Although the trains still rush past every half an hour, the station lies empty. Just a quick visit to take a couple of photographs.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice photos Smellycat, any more?


----------



## Smellycat (Mar 27, 2009)

ricasso said:


> Nice photos Smellycat, any more?



Sorry don't have anymore. It was really just a 5 min stop so didn't really have much time to explore.


----------



## Trinpaul (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice contrast.....an obviously in use railway line next to an obviously abandoned station


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 27, 2009)

I found a few more pics from the same visit.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 27, 2009)

whats going on with the foot bridge? no steps/floorboards?


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 28, 2009)

guess it would be because it was dangerous and they believed a safety issue so removed them Nice station only thing i know is it has a parachute club.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 28, 2009)

That's a really nice find, SC and Space. Lovely little station.
Are both lines still in use? I was wondering if the footbridge is no longer in use because the platform on the other side isn't in use anymore, but I guess neither side is in use, thinking about it!


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 28, 2009)

Both lines are still very much in use Foxy but I'm not sure about the house, though there are cars parked along the side.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 28, 2009)

Could not believe my eyes when I saw the dateboard on the station. 1847, thats an early one smellycat. Suprised the station is in such good order. How long has it been closed?


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 28, 2009)

nice! shame it looks a bit past it


----------



## Smellycat (Mar 28, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Could not believe my eyes when I saw the dateboard on the station. 1847, thats an early one smellycat. Suprised the station is in such good order. How long has it been closed?



as far as i'm aware the station shut in 1985. Think the station house is still in use around the back. I think it sells arts and crafts or something.


----------

